# cold. says it is -1 degrees.



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

brrrrrr.
good thing i dont have a diesel.


(just kidding guys dont want to start anything)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting

Watch, listen & learn.

:waving:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well bus is diesel so I was hope that they couldn't start today because it was 0o degree but it finally start.

And I know they use engine block heater so I wish power was shut down so electric to heater stop then this morning they couldn't start but it will never happen because they have fence that are 12 feet tall plus have camera.


I wish tomorrow it will be -10 that what they won't open bus garage if it got that -10 they will say no bus today so close it.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;477046 said:


> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting
> 
> Watch, listen & learn.
> 
> :waving:


lol. i will give that one to you sno. you got me.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

**** ***:waving:

If you're worried about the beer freezing.........................
Just bring it inside.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice job sno hilariouswesport


----------

